# Advice for Expos near Maryland



## Method (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I want to go to a reptile/herp show to check out some frogs. Which will have the better variety/availability of PDFs, the Northern Virginia Reptile Expo or the All Maryland Reptile Show? I live in Annapolis, so both are very roughly the same distance. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Couldn't tell ya, but I'd look to see if they have their vendors listed for who will be attending and then do some research.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Haver de grace MD is decent - 2-3 dart vendors.

The better one is in Timonium / fairgrounds. 

not sure when, but refer to this:

kingsnake.com - Upcoming Reptile Expos, Reptile Shows, Reptile Symposiums, Herp Society Meetings, and Other Reptile & Amphibian Events


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Haver de grace MD is decent - 2-3 dart vendors.
> 
> The better one is in Timonium / fairgrounds.
> 
> ...



Hey Phil

Which shows in Maryland have you attended in the last 10 years? Haven't seen you at any.

I have been vending at this Havarde Grace show 
All Maryland Reptile Show
and the Northern VA for a long time. Haven't missed any in ~15 years. They are both good. I will have hundreds of frogs, insect cultures and plants.
If there's something in particular anyone is interested in please contact me.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been to a couple timonium shows in the past 10 years.

Randy, you should come up to George's Philly meet in January. Usually 30 people or so and lots of plants and animals traded and sold.


----------

